
Windows Phone: Still no update - ghurlman
http://windowsphonesecrets.com/2011/03/09/still-no-update/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
ghurlman
The lack of updates in the face of promises of updates is the one thing about
Windows Phone that irks me beyond all else; it'll be a quick jump back to the
iPhone if it's like this for the length of my upgrade cycle.

